# Spray-on Lining Coatings Truck Beds



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It's easier, and less costly to hire the pro that has the equipment.

And you get a better coating.


ED


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

i would try to find factory drop-in bedliner at scrap yards, i have one in my 2002 gmc that has haul at types of material (wood, steel plates, chains,...) and it is almost still in perfect condition, no spray liners could take that beating


----------



## jerrydelup (Jul 6, 2016)

Ed - respectfully you're almost 100% wrong- I pay $78 per bed with Spray-Lining & Coatings SLC114AS using this spray gun they loaned me- http://www.spray-lining.com/equipment.php - Price in my area for a Spray-Lined, Coated by Line-X or Rhino = $575. Most DIY'ers here appear quite skilled. You are correct that most DIY Spray-in bedliners are junk. Except for SLC, Als & Raptor all are 1-part urethane with dollar store roller that claim 1 gallon or less to cover a bed. its misrepresentation bc 1 gallon weather real polyurea or crap wont be enough to create thickness of over approx 90 mil. SPI (specialty products in) is top shelf polyurea but the DIY spray-lining from SLC was better according to 2 (spi) pro's. As for Mr Carmusic, great & cheap idea, but if an old drop in suffices you're a lightweight in the bed (pardon the pun). Any report on Spray-Lining VS drop-in proves that. Also drop ins destroy paint & create rust. In any case we'd all learn from this same report I found in this same forum: *Polyurea Report For Ponds*


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't know how many cars and trucks I've scrapped but almost every time, not every time, they flip the truck over, those spray liners fall out and the bottom was nothin but rust. Now the I'm not sayin yours will end up that way as I'm sure the spray on liners have gotten better and the prep has also gotten better. I'm kinda lookin into it as I'm building a 83 GMC and puttin a 2014 Camaro in it. Engine and tranny, interior and all. It even has HUDS. My bed is kinda beat up and that would be the cheapest way to mend it. Idk though. It's beat bad. Might just get a bed. Decisions, decisions...:vs_worry:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I've had a few trucks with the drop in poly liners and all of them developed rust in the box, much more so than when I just had a bare metal box. My current '08 is my first experience with an after-market spray liner and I figure it is the best money I have ever spent. I doubt it would "fall out" since it is bonded to the metal.


----------



## Flyas (Jan 6, 2017)

my '12 Ram was sprayed and I'm very glad I had it done. It was after factory and dealership threw it in as part of my package that I negotiated


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

There are some higher end DIY coatings, but the ones that are store bought are crap.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> There are some higher end DIY coatings, but the ones that are store bought are crap.


Which is prolly the ones falling out that I witnessed. This was around Katrina time, not lately. I don't know all that much about it. I thinking about weight as I building a hot rod.:vs_cool:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

We had drop in liners on some trucks down in Florida. Always beach sand would work its way under the liner in various places and scratch up the paint... then rust, of course. Had it to do over I'd probably do a spray in liner and have a look at SLC.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Those trucks look great Jerry. I gave my son a gift certificate for bed lining. I was asking the fellow at the shop about it and they said the liner they sprayed on goes on hot. National company, starts with an L. Wonder how the hot mix vs the mix you used differs


----------

